# log cabin- sashing?



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

my first more or less full sized quilt is the log cabin pattern. it's almost done and i plan on tying it instead of quilting, mainly because i need it for a christmas present.

my question is, can i just piece the blocks together, or is there a reason to put sashing between each block? which one is easier and/ or faster?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Log cabins don't usually have sashing as that would detract from the design. The way you put your blocks together determines whether you've done a Barn Raising, Furrows, etc. And you wouldn't be able to see that for sashings...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You're the artist, you can do whatever you like! Sashing is definitely easier as it eliminates matching seams from block to block. However, log cabin blocks don't typically have sashing, as Erin posted.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

CJ said:


> You're the artist, you can do whatever you like! Sashing is definitely easier as it eliminates matching seams from block to block. However, log cabin blocks don't typically have sashing, as Erin posted.


thank you both!! the pattern kind of makes a natural sashing anyway. so, sashing make it easier to put together? i think i'm pretty good at making seams line up so thanks!! i'll just put it together.

i made up the design so i don't know what it's called. both first rounds are the same around a red center- red print, red floral for light, red/green/ black paisley, black/ green floral for the dark side, then the same (except larger) for the second round. then 2 of the same strips of lighter green/ black small print then two strips of black/ gray print. so when the blocks are put together the outer strips look like there is sashing in between when there is not.

i hope it makes sense. it's hard to describe. but does it sound like any kind of traidtional log cabin block?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not a quilter, so just reguard my question as one from a greenie. What is sashing?? Well, actually I've made one tie quilt in my lifetime. I've been saving in my favorites lots of information so I can one day try my hand at a quilt.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Country Lady said:


> I'm not a quilter, so just reguard my question as one from a greenie. What is sashing?? Well, actually I've made one tie quilt in my lifetime. I've been saving in my favorites lots of information so I can one day try my hand at a quilt.


i think of it like a window frame- like it used to be called a window sash?

but i'm pretty much a newbie and may be wrong.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That's right Marvella - it's strips of fabric between the actual blocks (as opposed to joining the blocks directly to each other), and describing it as a "window frame" is a good way to describe it.

And, we'd like to see pictures of your quilt!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Ah, now I get it.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Dandish said:


> That's right Marvella - it's strips of fabric between the actual blocks (as opposed to joining the blocks directly to each other), and describing it as a "window frame" is a good way to describe it.
> 
> And, we'd like to see pictures of your quilt!


if i ever get it done, i'll give it a try! i tend to choose deep rich colors. pastels are pretty but they are never the colors that catch my eye.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

yep we would love to see a pic... sounds like it is going to be very nice.


----------

